# Cadillac Salvage Yards...



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I can't Cadillac Kings phone #, the site won't load... Is there any other Cadillac salvage yards around... Looking for some Burgandy leather stuff for two of my 90 Broughams... Looking for names an #'s for yards... Thanks...


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE TRY PLAGUE HE MIGHTY B ABLE TO HELP U OUT OR MRGM84 THEY GOT ALL KINDS OF CADI PARTS....PLAGUE HE'S A GOOD GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

heres one i have used a few times......Cadillacs Only


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

there is a place in nor cal called a&a cadillac in brentwood ca. all caddy junk yard


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmailrocksmith_@Sep 5 2009, 04:46 AM~14987398
> *hi there
> hope you all doing well ....thank you for the inofrmation buddy ........actually this is a very nice website/forum with a lot of information on interesting issues i found it really interesting and professional one just like my professional 642-654
> classes i have some thing very special for you guys 642-145
> ...


FUCK YOU NIGERIAN


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Cadillac heaven in NC. They prices are steep on some stuff. 910-655-9330


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i keep caddy parts at all times too  ill have to check on burgandys though , i know i have blues and greys....


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im trying to find the rear axle from a 77-79 sedan deville with disc brakes. more importantly im looking for one with a 3.08 gear somewhere near new england...


----------

